# Smoked my clutch in reverse, any damage?



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Rushing to drop off $400. to my partner flying out to Venezuela, I pull up to the airport terminal behind one of those terminal buses and then the bus decides to back up, so I put the car in R (for Race) and dropped the clutch.

Tire hoppin', Rubba burnin', reverse immediate evacuation. Got a whole lot of clutch smoke in the car  I hate that smell. Saved the nose of the car, though.

Think I did any damage ? Think I glazed it ?

Ellis Juan seems to be a.o.k. Haven't tried a good launch yet but it seems to hook.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Hmmm...popping the clutch in reverse probably added material to the clutch plate...so now your clutch will last longer, right?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Hmmm...popping the clutch in reverse probably added material to the clutch plate...so now your clutch will last longer, right?


You're killin' me! As long as she still runs good I wouldn't worry, however if she starts givin you problems let me know I have two SLP clutch packages waiting to ship for cheap!!! :cheers


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> You're killin' me! As long as she still runs good I wouldn't worry, however if she starts givin you problems let me know I have two SLP clutch packages waiting to ship for cheap!!! :cheers



Making a living off others misfortunes, yet another addition to the long list of bloodsuckers in this nation...

J/K :willy:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes, and I'm very proud of it!!!! :cheers :lol:


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*Salesman At Your Fingertips*

Some people may find it annoying that GTODEALER always offers his products, but think of it as access to a supplier who knows his customers are knowledgeable(a whole forum) so he doesn't BS. If you need something he is avail and you can trust him or he may be bashed non stop in his best marketplace. HERE.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

mumrah said:


> Some people may find it annoying that GTODEALER always offers his products, but think of it as access to a supplier who knows his customers are knowledgeable(a whole forum) so he doesn't BS. If you need something he is avail and you can trust him or he may be bashed non stop in his best marketplace. HERE.


Werd. :agree


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

mumrah said:


> Some people may find it annoying that GTODEALER always offers his products, but think of it as access to a supplier who knows his customers are knowledgeable(a whole forum) so he doesn't BS. If you need something he is avail and you can trust him or he may be bashed non stop in his best marketplace. HERE.


Thanks, I always try to help and extend my services, sometimes it pisses people off 'cause they think I'm just interested in sales. While sales are important to me, I'm doing this for all of us, I screw up sometimes but hey we're all human.... :cheers


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

Whoa, back up the accusatory truck. If there was something wrong with my Goat, GTODealer would be the first to know about it in an attempt to cut costs. Please note the J/K for just kidding at the trail end of the thread.

:willy:


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

only thing wrong with my GTO is the owner is still paying for two future college educations and dad's only toy has to wait in line.

Our resident far north Houston Dealer will get my business 'cause:
1. He's GM
2. another GTO / Holden enhthusiast :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

sboylan said:


> Whoa, back up the accusatory truck. If there was something wrong with my Goat, GTODealer would be the first to know about it in an attempt to cut costs. Please note the J/K for just kidding at the trail end of the thread.
> 
> :willy:


Noted, and I didn't mean for you to take that that way. I'll take care of all of ya'll! :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

any among us against good 'ol capitalism should be bannished, their name never spoken or written for all history. :seeya:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

westell said:


> any among us against good 'ol capitalism should be bannished, their name never spoken or written for all history. :seeya:


....that sounds familiar........


----------

